# Missiology - a branch of its own?



## Pergamum (Nov 11, 2007)

Hello;

Should missiology be studied as a field of knowledge unto itself or subsumed under a larger category of study, such as becoming a branch "Practical Theology" and how should missiology be treated in a seminary?


Also,

How many Reformed Seminaries have a missiology department or a dept. of intercultural studies? 


Are there a lot? 

Why or why not would they have or not have such a department?


----------



## Guido's Brother (Nov 11, 2007)

According to A. Kuyper (Encyclopaedie der Heilige Godleerdheid), missiology (Prosthetics, as he called it) is a didactic discipline in the diaconiological group of subjects. It shares this position with subjects such as homiletics, catechetics, and liturgics. Kuyper's structuring of theological encyclopedia was influential in Europe, but aside from one or two ghettoes, basically ignored in North America. 

Personally, I don't think it matters a whole lot where one places it in the theological curriculum. I've seen it argued that missiology really should be seen as the discipline which integrates all the others. That could be done too. 

According to my older (2004) copy of EMIS' "Directory of Schools and Professors of Mission and Evangelism," at least RTS and the RPCNA seminary in Pittsburgh have separate missions departments. There may be more...


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 11, 2007)

Hmm.....prosthetics....something unnatural that enables mobility....a funny label for missions.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Nov 12, 2007)

Pergamum said:


> Hmm.....prosthetics....something unnatural that enables mobility....a funny label for missions.



Kuyper insisted on giving a Biblical Greek name to each discipline. Prosthetics came from the Greek "prostithemi," the word used in Acts 2:47, "The Lord added [prostithemi] daily those who were being saved to the church."


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Nov 12, 2007)

J H Bavinck - 'An Introduction To The Science Of Missions' may offer some answers. Worth reading!


----------



## Guido's Brother (Nov 12, 2007)

Dieter Schneider said:


> J H Bavinck - 'An Introduction To The Science Of Missions' may offer some answers. Worth reading!



Yes, Bavinck is definitely worth reading. After more than 50 years, his book is still the standard Reformed text on the subject. 

Bavinck follows Kuyper's approach.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 12, 2007)

"Science" of missions?


----------



## Guido's Brother (Nov 13, 2007)

Pergamum said:


> "Science" of missions?



Zendings-wetenschap (translates literally as "science of missions") was the older Dutch way of saying "missiology." More contemporary Dutch writers use "missiologie."


----------

